
California Bans Asking Job Applicants About Salary and Criminal History - sumavedas
http://www.lawgraduates.tk/2017/12/california-bans-asking-job-applicants.html
======
gnicholas
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15846852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15846852)

